
Telltale Games is being revived - doener
https://www.polygon.com/2019/8/28/20835854/telltale-games-return-walking-dead-lcg-entertainment
======
PostOnce
Company buys IP/branding which has non-zero value, no surprise there.

The people "reviving" it are unaffiliated. They previously worked on mobile
cash grab licensed games like Duck Dynasty.

"some of the old telltale employees will be offered _freelance_ positions".

May as well stay buried at this rate.

~~~
doener
"please don't support the reanimated corpse of Telltale Games. they laid off
their entire staff, got snapped up by shady millionaires, and now they're
hiring people back as freelancers without benefits. get your games elsewhere"

[https://twitter.com/ryandroyd/status/1166767056273854465](https://twitter.com/ryandroyd/status/1166767056273854465)

------
chii
a lot of people forget that the games are developed by people, and how good a
game is depends very heavily on the creative vision (ala, the "soul") of the
developer. The IP/brandinbg is merely marketing.

~~~
MrMember
Very true. As an example, Bioware made a lot of good games 10-20 years ago. I
don't know how many of those people still work at Bioware, but I would guess
it's not very many.

